# What would you put in the first email to a breeder?



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

We have decided on a Golden Retriever as the dog for us. We are both very very happy with this choice and to be honest I already feel quite excited. 

I have spent nearly all day putting a list of breeders I have found on champdogs together that have litters due soon. I am going to email a few tomorrow to register interest but I have no idea what to write at all.

Should I just say we are interested in one of the pups and leave it at that or should I add some information about family life?

I feel so excited that I am not sure I am thinking properly lol!!!:lol:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

A good breeder will want to know whether you have owned a dog before, what sort of research you have done on the breed, what sort of home you have, how many in your family, ages of children etc.

If the breeder has a choice of prospective owners, all this information will likely sell them on you above someone who just says "we want one of your pups. We have the money".

When I wanted Ferdie, there were two other people after him. I told the breeder in the initial email that I had not long lost my golden retriever at the age of 14. I sent them a photo of Sammy, so they could see how well cared for he was and I told them I had no interest in breeding or showing; just wanted a nice natured, big, hairy dog! They chose me above the other two.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

If i was you i would very briefly say why you have arrived at a Goldie as your family pup and say you understand they have a litter due and would it be possible for you to visit for a further chat and to meet the parents 

This is non commital and makes you sound interested but cautious. Then when you visit you can ask all the questions about waiting lists, health tests, after care etc. By asking the right questions you should find a good breeder who is happy to sell you a pup BECAUSE you asked the right questions


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

A good breeder will want to know where their puppies are going likewise they will be happy to answer any questions you have. Do the adverts say email enquiries only? If not and you can call i think i would perhaps telephone. I would offer some basic info initially and then see what they ask you. You can tell how concerned they are by what they ask. Likewise i would initially see what info they offer freely about the mum and pups. As well as health tests are the puppies kennel and pen raised or reared in the home. Are they handled etc. This is important too socialisation and habituation is just as important.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I emailed a few breeders.

I told them a bit about myself first and who lived at home. Why I wanted a gsd, how much experience I had with them.
A bit about my home and area and plans for the future.

The ones that did email back were very please with my info say it saved them alot of time going through all the questions and i can go up and visit them when I want


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> A good breeder will want to know where their puppies are going likewise they will be happy to answer any questions you have. Do the adverts say email enquiries only? If not and you can call i think i would perhaps telephone. I would offer some basic info initially and then see what they ask you. You can tell how concerned they are by what they ask. Likewise i would initially see what info they offer freely about the mum and pups. As well as health tests are the puppies kennel and pen raised or reared in the home. Are they handled etc. This is important too socialisation and habituation is just as important.


The breeders we've looked at do have phone numbers but I get a bit scared talking on the phone for some very annoying reason. But I might pluck up the courage and ring


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

kayz said:


> The breeders we've looked at do have phone numbers but I get a bit scared talking on the phone for some very annoying reason. But I might pluck up the courage and ring


I get a lot of emails, and my PC is always on, but I get so many of them - sometimes emails get missed.

Some breeders don't always check their emails, or may not be that IT savvy - so my personal thought is initially - if you can - ring 

and good luck  let us know how you get on - photos are obligatory for getting the advice


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Were you not going to get a poodle awhile back?

In my first email I just explained I was wanting a poodle (didn't mention showing), that I've owned the breed all my life, where I lived, other animals in the house, that I do obedience and wanted another dog for that. I got put on a few waiting lists but once I met them at shows they said if I was wanting to show I would be better with a miniature. They would still sell me a standard but was upto me. My friend done the same when she got a sheltie and most replied.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Were you not going to get a poodle awhile back?
> 
> In my first email I just explained I was wanting a poodle (didn't mention showing), that I've owned the breed all my life, where I lived, other animals in the house, that I do obedience and wanted another dog for that. I got put on a few waiting lists but once I met them at shows they said if I was wanting to show I would be better with a miniature. They would still sell me a standard but was upto me. My friend done the same when she got a sheltie and most replied.


Yeah my ex husband wanted a poodle. But we separated and as much as I like poodles my partner doesn't like them. Golden Retrievers have always been pretty high on my list of dogs I'd like and they are his favourite breed.


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I would also put in what I would like to do with the dog - I hope to be able to do therapy work with my (future) dog down the line, and maybe disc-dog competitions. I think that would help a breeder form a picture of what kind of owner I'd be.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Put as much info as you can about your lifestyle (work, children, etc) and past experience of dogs, what you want the puppy for (show, pet, breed). The more info you put the more likely you are to get a reply, it's usually 1 line enquiries that breeders don't respond to.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i feel in love with an english sheperd and emailed Jackie on here.


i included

my name- OH'S NAME
our jobs
our hobbies
the fact we have another dog
my plans for our current dog (fly ball agiliity, and wanting to use her puppy at these sports when old enough)
fact OH is a D of E leader and therefore we walk A LOT
our living conditions
size of garden
the fact her dogs was gorgeous
our plans for the near future (jobs/uni etc)

and other bits and pieces asking about Jackie herself


then i asked the most important question in my eyes and i bet in hers as well

do you believe i can offer one of your puppys a suitable home that is good enough


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I go along with the others, if I get emails enquiring, I want as much information I can get before I invite them to visit, if there is something I am not happy about in the email (ie if they tell me they want to get into breeding) then I am not going to waste my time or theirs arranging for them to visit knowing full well they are not getting a pup from me for breeding, also if I get a generic email that has been sent to many breeders at the same time, I tend to ignor them, usuall you can see who they have sent the emails to in the cc section of email or the more details section of the email. I hate people who spam many breeders hoping one will respond.

Mo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me hijacking the thread but will breeders mind if I email a couple of others that I'm interested in as well? Great advice I'll be using it today got to email a few breeders


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I feel honesty is the best policy, so I would tell them you have contacted a few breeders, if you dont its surprising how many breeders will speak to other breeders, if they find out from elsewhere, they may think something underhand is going on.

mo


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok thank you


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Would it be ok if I posted my email for people to check for me please? I really don't want to waffle on about rubbish


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I cant see a problem with that.

Mo


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

definitely bit about yourself and your family, the sex of the dog you are looking for, activities your interested in or if just a pet. I would never say I want that particular puppy, a good breeder will help you to choose a puppy when you see the litter rather than a first come first served because the dog that you may have picked out from a photo may be totally unsuitable for you, your family and lifestyle.

Be prepared for questions and for disappointments. If you don't go in with a preconceived idea your more likely to have a lovely puppy. 

I see no reason not to question a breeder either so have a list ready.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok then finally(bloody PC ) I have written my e-mail to the golden retriever breeder whose pups we are interested in. I am not sure if I have put too much or not enough but here goes. I do have a few questions. On Champdogs it has their first names. Do I address it to Jack and Jill or to Mr and Mrs Jimbob(not real obv lol)? Also do I say that we would like a male pup that has preferably a light/pale coat? Just 1 more question. Do I say that we are really just looking for a pet although I am interested in showing in the future I would like to get at least one dog well trained before I enter the world of showing?

Thanks for reading this for me and I will welcome any suggestions anyone may have.



"My name is Kayleigh and my partner Dominic and myself are looking for a Golden Retriever puppy. 

I have 2 children, both boys, Freddie is 3 and a half and Dylan is 2 this December. Both of them are very used to being around dogs as my mum has 2 and we are there at least once a week.
I work part time 4 mornings a week. During this time my best friend looks after my youngest son while the oldest is at school. So the puppy will only be left for half an hour at the most until he can join in with the walks to school.
My partner works away on a cargo ship and does 5 weeks at work and then 5 weeks at home. He is currently looking at reducing this to 2 weeks away and 2 weeks at home.
I have always been around dogs and I was brought up with them. I feel that the time is right to bring a puppy into our home and into our lives. We have decided on a golden retriever because we think they are beautiful dogs and after reading a few Golden Retriever books and we have been talking to some local owners about what they are like as pets and about how they are with children that they are the perfect breed for us.

We live in North Yorkshire and we are right on the edge of the North York Moors national park. We are also a short drive from Dalby Forest and from the North Yorkshire coast. We both enjoy walking and are really looking forward to going on nice walks with our puppy."


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

The first line doesn't read right where you have and and and twice , although I'm not good with these things. Also just the bit at the end about looking forward to walks with the puppy, it sounds like your planning on long walks which pups cant do until they are fully grown. 5 mins exercise for every month old until they are fully grown to reduce damage on growing joints.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> The first line doesn't read right where you have and and and twice , although I'm not good with these things. Also just the bit at the end about looking forward to walks with the puppy, it sounds like your planning on long walks which pups cant do until they are fully grown. 5 mins exercise for every month old until they are fully grown to reduce damage on growing joints.


Yeah I was thinking about the 2 ands at the start and I'm trying to find a way to word it. The end bit should I put that we are looking forward to go for long walks once he is fully grown or just put that there are plenty of places to go walking


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

don;t forget to ask about health testing. good luck x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I think you could just put ...Hello, my partner and i have decided we would like to and a Golden retriever to our family. We have been doing research into the breed to make sure they are right for us, then give them the reasons you've said like you've met them and think there personalty's are what you are looking for. I don't think you need to tell them all your names. I tend to end my emails with kind regards (name)


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> don;t forget to ask about health testing. good luck x


Thats the other thing I was thinking about. I have looked at the results on Champdogs and on the kennel club website for the mum and dad so what do I put about health testing?

I am so nervous about this email its unreal


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

kayz said:


> Thats the other thing I was thinking about. I have looked at the results on Champdogs and on the kennel club website for the mum and dad so what do I put about health testing?
> 
> I am so nervous about this email its unreal


Has it got the parents health test results? If so do you know what these mean, if there good or bad?

If it has and there all good, you could put .. i have chosen you as a breeder as your dogs have been health tested and i feel this is important when chosing a breeder/pup.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Has it got the parents health test results? If so do you know what these mean, if there good or bad?
> 
> If it has and there all good, you could put .. i have chosen you as a breeder as your dogs have been health tested and i feel this is important when chosing a breeder/pup.


Yeah it has done and they are good results. I've also looked at the results for the parents of the sire and dam and they are good too.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

kayz said:


> Yeah it has done and they are good results. I've also looked at the results for the parents of the sire and dam and they are good too.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


Sorry thats only my views, English was not my best subject at school as i was slightly dyslexic , thank god for the spell check on here  I find it helpful to read things aloud to see if they make sense.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

One last question. Does it sound strange to put at the end that we hope mum has a good pregnancy and that the puppies arrive safely?

Then I will send it


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I've just sent it. I have everything crossed and thank you all so much for the advice!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Whishing you the best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## ShihTzuLover (Sep 23, 2010)

Good luck. 
I sent an email at the weekend about some shih tzu puppies due soon from an Accredited KC breeder, the add looks really good so it's the 1st person i've contacted since starting to look for the perfect breeder and pup. 
I wasn't too sure how much information about myself and homelife i needed to put in the initial email, but i said the basics about us and that i have 2 young children (although i forgot to mention that i am home full time with my youngest so will always be here for the pup), that we have a nice home with an enclosed garden, live opposite a park, have well researched the breed, have been around dogs and my children adore their grandmas little westie they see regularly and that we would love a boy shih tzu as our forever loving pet not for stud or show. 
At the end i asked to be added to the list of names of people who are interested to hear more/be considered. I have not heard back though. I think i'll live it a little longer then try ringing the person instead. Out of all the adds ive seen over the months, theirs definately stands out as one of the good breeders. 

Hope you get a reply and soon get your puppy.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sam1309 said:


> i feel in love with an english sheperd and emailed Jackie on here.
> 
> i included
> 
> ...


This too is what i did, i gave them all the information they could possible need! And most importantly asked her if from my situation I had described did she think the breed i had chosen was for me and would fit in and if it wasn't then i would have a rethink She replied straight away and was very happy with what i could offer, We are travelling to Swansea to see her and her husband on sunday  Im so excited,


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

I now can't stop checking my emails. Though I think I'll be nervous opening it.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

kayz said:


> I now can't stop checking my emails. Though I think I'll be nervous opening it.


Ha ha, Same here I was so excited , you wait untill you get pics my head nearly exploded


----------

